# Harlequin RSO, smoke, or ?



## JesterDev (Jul 1, 2013)

Picked myself up a free clone of Harlequin about a month ago, cloned it several times and Now I'm about ready to flower the mom. The guy I got it from said it's best to smoke it for the CBD's (pain relief). I have read others say RSO oil, still others say to eat it. 

Is anyone else using this strain? Any suggestions on what works for you? In particular, the person I'm growing for as severe daily migraines. I know that what works for one might not for the other, just looking for advice on getting the most out of this.


----------

